# Best aquascaping articles



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

I thought it could be helpfull to all if we made a collection of all the best aquascaping articles (incl. treads) we had stumbled across.

Here are some I like:

*Philosophy:*
Aquascaping Philosophy 101
StevenChong-no-GMF on deviantART

Some Stages of the Aquascaper
Date: Tue, 07 Jan 2003 19:23:21 -0500

*Rules and principles:*
Aquascaping principles:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...quascaping-principles-by-birgit-wolfgang.html

Golden ratio:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/library/12051-golden-ratio.html

Foregrounds
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...1-aquascaping-journal-series-foregrounds.html

*Step by step guides:*
Nature Aquarium - beginners manual
The Nature Aquarium Homepage

*Tips and trics:*
Aquascaping - Amano notes, AGA 2004 Convention 
Aquascaping - Amano notes, AGA 2004 Convention - The Planted Tank Forum

We need some good articles about use of stone, driftwood, about midground/background planting and some more basic aquascaping articles.
So if you got anything - even just treads where people say wise things - post them and give a short description.

This could be a helpfull tool for anyone trying to learn some basic. Like me...


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

May I be so bold?

Part One - Aqua Essentials ~ View topic - Aquascaping Basics - Part One
Part Two - Aqua Essentials ~ View topic - Aquascaping Basics - Part Two
Part Three - Aqua Essentials ~ View topic - Aquascaping Basics - Part Three


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the links guys, especially George. Good stuff dude, just one gripe. Make this kind of thing more accessible!!!! Put a link in your sig or something.  

Look! It's something by Tom Barr on APC!! Just kidding. :lol:

Hmm, kinda silly for me to have called it Philosophy 101 without any following articles but I got nothing more to say at the moment. :lol:


----------

